# Happy birthday vi ! five years today



## Frederick Russ (Aug 8, 2009)

Just wanted to say that this has been incredible ride and journey. A simple thank you to each and every one of you. I really appreciate all of you more than you may know - and as a member, I've personally learned so much for being a part of this.

Thanks always and Long live VI !

o-[][]-o


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday VI !

Long live and thank you for everything


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy B'day!

Congratulations to the best VI forum there is... 

o-[][]-o


----------



## _taylor (Aug 8, 2009)

Long Live!


----------



## hbuus (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks everybody for a great forum.

Happy Birthday!

/Henrik


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 8, 2009)

Only 5? Well, that explains its immaturity


----------



## Dave Connor (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats to Fredrick and all the VIers!


----------



## ComposerDude (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratulations Frederick for beginning and continuing this great forum. And thanks to all who make it informative and enjoyable!

-Peter


----------



## Thonex (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday VI Control!!!!

Thanks Frederick for creating and maintaining this place. It's the best forum on the net. Period!!!


----------



## Stevie (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Buuuuuuuuuuurthday as well from me


----------



## Stevie (Aug 8, 2009)

Folmann @ Sat Aug 08 said:


> Birthdays are good for you... Advanced statistics have proven that the people who have the most live the longest.
> 
> Speaking of that... I had a funny experience a little while ago... I had the good pleasure of blowing out 35 candles... and I applied my circular breathing (learned it playing the didgeridoo)... It takes like a day to learn and one can easily blow out a 100 candles in one breath... Just a pro-audio tip.
> 
> o=<



In one day? Tuts-links please!


----------



## bryla (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday VI!

It's great to learn so much from this forum again and again.


----------



## dogforester (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow I wouldn't have thought VI was one day over 3, How you've grown !

Happy birthday VI and thanks to everyone who made it possible and a great place to be.


o-[][]-o


----------



## dogforester (Aug 8, 2009)

Thonex @ Sat Aug 08 said:


> Happy Birthday VI Control!!!!
> 
> Thanks Frederick for creating and maintaining this place. It's the best forum on the net. Period!!!



I think there's a fly on your cake Thonex.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Aug 8, 2009)

Ashermusic @ Sat Aug 08 said:


> Only 5? Well, that explains its immaturity



Hello everybody... Meet the charming Jay Asher :D


----------



## c0mp0ser (Aug 8, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY VI-CONTROL!!!!

Bestest forum everrrrrrr!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 8, 2009)

Watching the forum grow has been a great experience. When many of us first started here there were only a few high end contributers but the this place is now full of great pros and aspiring composers. I rarely have to post anymore because someone is bound to say something as well if not better than I would have said it. My only job left here is to monitor chocothrax.

Congrats Frederick! 

and thank you for creating a place where composers can learn, share and speak their mind.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 8, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Sat Aug 08 said:


> Ashermusic @ Sat Aug 08 said:
> 
> 
> > Only 5? Well, that explains its immaturity
> ...



Just having a little fun. :twisted:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy b'day. A valued resource. Many thanks to all those who contribute their time and talents with the rest of us.


Rob


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 8, 2009)

Time flies!

Happy B-Day VI & many thanks for a great forum Fred! =o


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 8, 2009)

That does it, Frederick.

IP Banned.


----------



## schatzus (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday VI!!! Many thanks to Frederick (et all) for providing such an educational environment... I've learned so much here.


----------



## Hannesdm (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy B-Day! o-[][]-o 
I've learned so much from you! Thanks alot, you're the best forum I have ever met! :wink:


----------



## Chrislight (Aug 8, 2009)




----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 8, 2009)

This is a success story to truly be proud of. Happy birthday to V.I. Control and thank you to Frederick. 8)


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Bithday VI! 

And many thanks to Frederick!

Best,

Gunther


----------



## nikolas (Aug 8, 2009)

Long live VI.

- a rather late member. (who apparently is two, which means that he barely can talk based on Ashers humour! :D:D:D:D)


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday! I,for one, am so grateful not only for the info but to have met and talked with several who I consider good friends. 

There may have been dust ups in the past here, but every one of them has ended with great resolution because of the quality of folks here.

In the end. it's truly a place of Musicians helping Musicians. Thanks so much,Fred


----------



## Reegs (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday VI!

Thanks for keeping a great community, resource, and hangout going, Frederick!


----------



## Lunatique (Aug 8, 2009)

I love this place. I have made friends here and met members in person and hung out. It would be very sad if we only had NSS or KVR. This place fills a very specific niche.


----------



## artsoundz (Aug 8, 2009)

exactly= V.I Control has really set the standard in many ways . The moderators hands off approach is remarkable and sets the standard for forums. 

In your face Nsounds!


----------



## re-peat (Aug 8, 2009)

Happy Birthday, V.I. and many, many, many thanks to Frederik and to everyone who keeps this remarkable place going.

_


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 9, 2009)

Happy birthday VI-control ... and I guess it is donation time, folks ...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 9, 2009)

Donations are cool - but that's not why I mentioned the anniversary at this time. Essentially I really appreciate everyone who is part of this and just wanted to say so as I was looking back on how things have progressed since VI's inception. 

Thanks everyone who has chimed in - VI is really not about me, but about you. Its the community that makes it real.


----------



## billval3 (Aug 9, 2009)

Happy birthday, VI! This is my go to place for anything related to virtual instruments and composing!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 9, 2009)

I learn something new and useful almost every day thanks to you guys! Happy B-Day VI, and many, many more! Oh, and thanks Fred for being The Man. =o


----------



## ChrisAxia (Aug 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday V.!!!

Wow! 5 Years already?!! Time sure does fly when you're busy and have 3 kids! Thank you Frederick for creating such an invaluable place for composers.

~C


----------



## SergeD (Aug 9, 2009)

Christian Marcussen @ Sat Aug 08 said:


> Happy B'day!
> 
> Congratulations to the best VI forum there is...
> 
> o-[][]-o



+ + + + + + 1

SergeD


----------



## Blackster (Aug 9, 2009)

Got it still in time !!!!  

Happy birthday as well from me !! o-[][]-o


----------



## Waywyn (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, is it already 5 years? Congratz!!
Thanks VI for all the help, criticism, hints, tweaks, discussions, support and funny times :D


----------



## SvK (Aug 9, 2009)

Happy B-Day VI!!
I learned a lot here and made some close friends......Have a greaT YEAR 6!

SVK


----------



## rJames (Aug 9, 2009)

I think that makes me about six. Wow, time flies. Thanks to you Frederick!


----------

